

Ask HN: Translating your website? - yeti

We'd like to translate our English language website into Spanish.<p>Anyone been through translation process for their site and can give some pointers where to start?<p>Low cost pls, bootstrapped startup here..thanks!
======
theantidote
Because this is a service most places online will give you quotes for free.
Just run a standard google search
([http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-
us&...](http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-
us&q=website+translation&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)) and get quotes from the top
couple results. I haven't personally used any of these services.

If you're lucky find a friend/family member who is fluent in Spanish, a
surprising number of people are, and have them do it. It would be best if they
learned Spanish in mainland South America, preferably not Argentina, because
those places speak the most universal Spanish. Spanish writing from Spain may
look to a South American like British writing looks to an American. Caribbean
Spanish uses more slang (although that may just be a stereotype) and Argentine
Spanish is proper kind of like Spain's (again maybe a stereotype).

------
pwim
Right now this question is far too broad. Are you looking for help from a
technical perspective (i.e., a localization framework) or someone for a
translator? If you need technical help, is it a static or dynamic website? If
it is dynamic, what framework/language do you use?

~~~
yeti
We have already built in the tech, so now we can assign users to be a special
"translator" class and when they log in they can click a button to translate
the page. Then they enter the text for the language they are set up with.

Now our challenge is to find good and reasonably priced translators to do the
service (preferably uni students who are in our target demographic and "get"
the service as well)

But as we're still small it's hard to find volunteers who could do the job
well (and we're in Hong Kong so don't know any Spanish native speakers).

------
grosales
I might be able to help you out (I wouldn't be doing the translating, but I
know a couple of hispanic college students who are just starting their winter
break and might be interested). Send me an email at grosales at gmu dot edu

------
vaksel
you can take a page out of Facebook's book and let the users do it for you.

